# HF - Making Bauer Tools Work on Dewalt Batteries



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

At the request of @Ware, here is how to modify Bauer 20v tools so that they can use Dewalt batteries. I do this fairly often so I can take advantage of the inexpensive tools that HF offers without having to get involved in two battery lines. The images below are from the Bauer hot glue gun and the new 4gal backpack sprayer. We will focus on the backpack sprayer, but I will used a couple pictures from the glue gun where they will be able to better illustrate what needs done.

Start by removing the screws circled in green.









Turn it around and get these two as well.









From there you can get in with a stubby screwdriver in and pop out two more screws.









Give a firm tug and the whole base will come loose.









I clipped the wires here, but you can just undo the hose from each side of the pump, remove 4 screws and the whole pump will come out easily.

Remove the five screws holding the base together and gently pop it into two halves. You will then be able to get at the circuitry and at the battery bay.









It was difficult to get good pictures of the battery bay on the backpack sprayer, so the next three images are from the glue gun. Same alteration, just way easier to see on the glue gun.

Remove this tab from the battery receiver, it prevents Dewalt batteries from sliding all the way in. I usually just cut them off with a utility knife.









Also, you will need to remove a little material from the start end of the battery guides, this will also stop the Dewalt battery from sliding all the way in.









This is what a modded battery bay should look like to allow a Dewalt battery to slide in.









There is a switch of some kind (tipover?) located on the motor that you may need to bypass to effectively bench test the until.









So, I didn't get nearly as many pics as I thought. What you see here is the completed wiring, so I will describe that quick with a mocked up image.

It's simple. I added the blue wire and the 10k resistor. Be careful to not get things to hot while soldering or you will damage the board, In that case, just clip the black wire at the circuit board and hook it directly to where I installed the blue wire. You will no longer have low battery detection, but at least you didn't just throw a hundred bucks away.









The only picture I got of the wiring and it's pretty crappy.









Also, I wanted to use tee-jet nozzles with this sprayer, but it had a non-standard thread. Same as what Dewalt uses on their sprayers, actually. I searched but could not find an adapter, so this is how I made one.

A while back, I ordered this adapter kit to convert the 1 gallon Bauer sprayer to tee jets. I had leftover parts so...

I cut the end off of an angle adapter and deburred it. The stem almost fits in the angle adapter that came with the backpack sprayer. I heat up the sparyer's angle adaper using a heat gun, and shoved the cut off piece right down its urethra! I then melted the two together a little with the soldering iron and melted the threes on the t-adapter because it looked really weird having one set of threads on top of the other set of threads.









Look, here it is with a tee-jet on it.









Put it all back together an you have a working sprayer!


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Sweet post


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Batsonbe said:


> Sweet post


Thanks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I like it! :thumbsup:

Has anyone ever tried using one of these adapters?

It would clearly add some bulk, but for something like a backpack sprayer or an occasional use tool it might be a good non-invasive option.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for the walk through Grizz!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Ware said:


> I like it! :thumbsup:
> 
> Has anyone ever tried using one of these adapters?
> 
> It would clearly add some bulk, but for something like a backpack sprayer or an occasional use tool it might be a good non-invasive option.


I hear that they work well, I just don't want to buy one for every piece of equipment or try to figure out which equipment I left the adapter in. Also, they might limit you to the small batteries on the two sprayers and they both have an enclosed battery compartment. I couldn't get a flexvolt battery into the 1 gal sprayer.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Tagging


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> I like it! :thumbsup:
> 
> Has anyone ever tried using one of these adapters?
> 
> It would clearly add some bulk, but for something like a backpack sprayer or an occasional use tool it might be a good non-invasive option.


Yeah, they make these kinds of adapters for almost any company to any company. I can't say a whole lot about them other then, they do what they say they do in the tin.

Some I've seen are 3d Printed, others are manufactured, but they're typically of lower plastic quality than the tools themselves. Doesn't mean they won't do their job, they're just a lower grade material. If you're okay with that going in, again, they do what they say on the tin.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Any issues using this sprayer with getting the last 1/2 gallon of product out? I seem to have to be tilting the sprayer to the hose side for suction and the pressure drops to a drip very frustrating.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

kay7711226 said:


> Any issues using this sprayer with getting the last 1/2 gallon of product out? I seem to have to be tilting the sprayer to the hose side for suction and the pressure drops to a drip very frustrating.


Yes, I am trying to figure out a better way. The pickup hose works way better in the 2gal model.


----------

